# Signs/symtoms days prior to labor?



## HappiestMom

Just wondering from you mommies that remember..what were the signs/symptoms you had the few days right before you went into labor?

Ive been extremely tired the past few days...peeing every hour ATLEAST if not more...SPD is horrid..burns/hurts just sitting...hot flashes...and weird gassy feelings too on and off...also get a weird diarrhea feeling after I eat pretty much any meal and when I go potty its not diarrhea (still takes forever and is more on the constipation side lol..TMI ) but this is a big change from only going maybe once every other day...


----------



## stepmum

I had really bad achey pains in my back, like cramps and I also got a lot of leakage (I don't know if this is common or not) also I felt a huge movement (like he'd dropped) a few days before, hope this helps.


----------



## Betheney

none, i felt heavily pregnant the last two weeks. You know sore pelvis, sore back, peeing alot and tired. But they are just symptoms of being heavily pregnant. Nothing changed at all the few days before. In fact i checked my cervix nearly everyday because it is suppose to lower before labour but mine stayed up where i couldn't reach. I couldn't even reach it the night before i went into labour.


----------



## LaLaBelle

Absolutely none. I just started having contractions. (And didn't believe they were "real" contractions until five hours later- I thought real contractions should hurt more.)


----------



## LadyHutch

I got even bitchier than usual about 2-3 weeks before my due date. Ended up induced 2 days before, but was already in labor.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Everything seemed to have gotten worst for a few days... backache, contractions, diarrhea, nausea, restlessness, anxiety.. i dilated to 3.5 and effaced 100% without any active labor... i was miserable...than i decided i'd just be pregnant forever... 

However, the day before i went into labor i felt awesome totally could have forgotten i was pregnant i felt GREAT... very calm and relaxed about everything...

the day i went into labor.. i still felt calm except the baby had dropped even lower because i was having more pain than usual in my pelvic area i couldn't rotate or move my hips in any direction it almost felt bruised and cracked everywhere... that sucked! 

That night however active labor officially began and I delivered the next morning :)


----------



## Sarah lo

I had the diarrhea for about a week before going into labour, I also had a lot of period pain-like cramps but that was about it. I was in early labour for 3 days before going into active labour and that really sucked. On the 4th day I was in agony and so tired but the hospital didn't believe I was in established labour because my waters hadn't broken and I could talk through the contractions, they told me to get a grip take some paracetamol and have a bath. Well I started needing to push while I was in the bath so we went to the hospital and found that I was fully dilated! Olivia came just 3 hours later!
So I actually got most of the way through labour with very few of the usual symptoms! :haha:


----------



## Blondie_xx

I went on mad nesting session cleaning my whole flat even inside of cupboards lol. I hate cleaning!! Anyway I went into labour 2 days later!! Xx


----------



## Harleyy

LaLaBelle said:


> Absolutely none. I just started having contractions. (And didn't believe they were "real" contractions until five hours later- I thought real contractions should hurt more.)

Same, id thought hey would hurt a lot more, I was 10cms gping 'is this it? Causei prepared myself for hell. ' Loool! 

And I had no signs that day before or morning, apart from my bump dropped, I don't thinl it did, but my step sister told me lol


----------



## Lashes85

betheney said:


> none, i felt heavily pregnant the last two weeks. You know sore pelvis, sore back, peeing alot and tired. But they are just symptoms of being heavily pregnant. Nothing changed at all the few days before. In fact i checked my cervix nearly everyday because it is suppose to lower before labour but mine stayed up where i couldn't reach. I couldn't even reach it the night before i went into labour.

wss ^^ :)


----------



## Gbobs

Absolutely none whatsoever, but he was four weeks early and breech so I wasn't exactly looking out for anything at that stage! First sign I had was when my waters broke. Contractions didn't start till about 90 mins after that once I was in hospital.


----------



## mummyx2

4am 24 hours before it started i woke and stared cleaning my house, 24 hours later to the second I woke up and knew i was having contractions


----------



## isabelsmummy

With my first I had no signs as I laboured due to sweep my contractions started as midwife walked out the door! With ds I felt similar to how you described the day before. On the morning I had diareaha and very mild cramps, but I just new it was happening soon, I sat with my daughter in her playroom and explained to her that the baby was coming very soon, even though I wasn't having contractions I was just convinced. Hubby and I dtd that night and I woke up at 3am having regular contractions got to the hospital at 5am and I was 6 cm! 2nd labour was so much easier compared to 1st and - credit most of that to the fact it was spontaneous and not brought on by sweep! Good luck hun!


----------



## Faffalina

I remember drinking loads of cold milk (which I normally hate) as my heartburn was ridiculous. Also just a general "sick of being pregnant" the day before labour started.

Don't expect too many signs though. Most of my friends and I found that labour just started out of nowhere. On the night it started, I had just written my diary, saying I coudn't imagine labour and baby any time soon. Hour later, labour had started


----------



## MrsPoodle

Nothing, apart from crying to my hubby and mum that I was going to go far overdue and have to be induced, lol. C was born at 40+4.


----------



## littlestar85

Heavy tiredness, noticeable reduction in baby's movemment, CRAZY appetite, dodgy tummy! X


----------



## cookielucylou

I was same as lalabelle. Baby was born an hour after 'proper' contractions.


----------



## wendzwoo

I had a show the day before i went into labour. Also had pains a few days before but got worse and realised they were coming and going.


----------

